

The future of programming - samuellevy
http://www.samuellevy.com/blog/2012/04/future-programming

======
horsehead
Amen and amen. I'm not even a professional programmer and I think this is the
future. excellent post.

~~~
samuellevy
I've long thought that programming education was extremely lacking, and rather
elitist (Really? You need a 2500 page tome to learn the "Basics of Java"?)

Now that computers are invading more of our lives, people are starting to find
ways past that, and learning how to program in spite of the poor resources
available.

I think that this future is inevitable, and for me it can't come soon enough.

